# Windows Live Mail produces parsing error 0xC00CE556



## PeterReynolds (May 31, 2015)

Please help me with a major problem with Windows Live Mail.

Years ago there was a great email client called Outlook Express! Oh to have it back!

I have a brand new machine. Almost nothing done with it. I have tried four times to install Windows Live Mail and every time I get this error message:

Error parsing c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v2.0.50727\config\machine.config Parser returned error 0xC00CE556.


It then brings up a window with a great deal of code in it. If that is useful I can post it here.

I have repaired Net Framework 4.5.2, no difference. between each install/unintsall I have run CCLeaner registry cleaner.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

you can use 
OE Classic - Easy to use Outlook Express replacement

i have setup on a few PCs for user that are used to XP
any email sent includes an advert for oeclassic
Also the date are in US format - not found a way to change to UK
AND it only works setup as POP - IMAP is not supported

Now to your WLM issue 

try running SFC /scannow on the PC 
SFC /SCANNOW Command - Run in Windows 8


----------



## PeterReynolds (May 31, 2015)

Thank you. Trying that now.


----------



## PeterReynolds (May 31, 2015)

Result: Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them. C:\windows\logs\CBS\CBS.log

Log file attached


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Thats quite a lot of errors, I'm not sure how to resolve all those issues 
Have you tried the windows 8 repair optoin ?


----------



## PeterReynolds (May 31, 2015)

Where do I find that?

This is very unsatisfactory, don't you think, for a brand new machine? I have barely just got it out of the box!!

I have a suggestion that it is a corrupt machine.config file with this suggested solution:

"However, to solve the problem I navigated to the file directory %windir%\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\CONFIG\. Took a backup copy of machine.config and then copied the machine.config.default file to a new file [machine.config (copy).default]. I then renamed this new file to machine.config in this directory. 

I restarted windows and now the program works fine. As the error said the machine.config file was corrupt so I just replaced it with the default settings ."


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> This is very unsatisfactory, don't you think, for a brand new machine? I have barely just got it out of the box!!


 yes

does SFC /scannow run clean now?

have a read here
How to refresh, reset or restore your PC - Windows Help


----------



## PeterReynolds (May 31, 2015)

I haven't tried the config.machine file yet.

I started the 8.1 refresh process and it confirmed that I need to insert the DVD but I have no DVD drive only a recovery partition. Any ideas?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

it should use the partition on the harddrive 

how old is the PC


----------



## PeterReynolds (May 31, 2015)

Less than a week!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i would perhaps have a discussion with the retailer 
it should be easy to add WLM and windows update - I have done this on about 20 machines in last 6 mths with no issues


----------



## PeterReynolds (May 31, 2015)

i shall be calling Overclockers first thing in the morning. Thanks for all your help.


----------

